# Hopping Habanero Sauce



## fishwrestler (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks to a fellow Smokingmeatforum member I gave hot sauce a try today. With the help of my lovely daughter she even triedit said she liked the first taste but the ofter taste was to hot.

*  Hopping Habanero Sauce Recipe*

20-24 Habanero peppers halved and seed removed

2 Cups Chopped Carrots

2 Cups Chopped Onions

8 Cloves

2 Cups Vinegar

1 Cup Lime Juice

4 Tablespoons Olive Oil

Salt to flavor

Heat a skillet over medium heat with the oil in it.








Saute the onions and garlic for about 5 minutes or until they become soft.







Add the chopped carrots and toss the mixture. Pour 2 cup of water and bring to a boil and simmer until carrots are well cooked.













Well this was simmering it was time to cut and take the seed out of the Habanero's. Got rubber gloves but forgot to get a mask so we improvised. Don't Laugh!



















Adding the onions, garlic, and carrots







Then the blend







Then into the pot to simmer with 2 cups of vinegar, 1 cup of lime and some salt and pepper and simmer for 5 minutes

final shot


----------



## meateater (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks great, thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks good is it a bit hot???????????


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 12, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Looks good is it a bit hot???????????




Nay ! kids stuff

LOL


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Aug 12, 2011)

UUMMMMMMM yeaahhh.............that looks just a bit on the warm side.

Anything that requires that much protection has to be painful.......


----------



## gotarace (Aug 12, 2011)

That will raise the heat content of any dish up a few scoville's...Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to get a taste of that. Love the heat and that looks like it has it.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking good!!

I know your house has quite an aroma!!

  I got my first try going too.

Using fermented mash nethod.

  Craig


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 13, 2011)

meateater said:


> Looks great, thanks!


Thanks Meater. It turned out HOT! but yummy




RowdyRawhide said:


> UUMMMMMMM yeaahhh.............that looks just a bit on the warm side.
> 
> Anything that requires that much protection has to be painful.......


Just a little bit on the warm side. :) Always wear your Protection!!




gotarace said:


> That will raise the heat content of any dish up a few scoville's...Thanks for sharing!!!


Yes it will.I think just looking at it will make anything I eat hot.

 


Scarbelly said:


> I would love to get a taste of that. Love the heat and that looks like it has it.


Come on up to Nor Cal and I will give you  sample :)
 


fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> I know your house has quite an aroma!!
> 
> ...


Craig,

It is good, The house is not to bad. I saw your post and wanted to try but did not want to wait that long :) cant wait to see the finished product

Will be smoking some later today. Then I will be making some smoked Habanero sauce

Have a great Saturday everyone

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2011)

It looks a bit hot for me.

We like hot, but not burn your lips off hot!


----------



## miamirick (Aug 13, 2011)

looks realy good we love the hot sauce here in Miami    got plenty of peppers to choose from







keep that milk handy!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 13, 2011)

Man this looks hot i love it .i see you need protection  but you  your young helper manage with out good for here


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll pass. Habanero is reaching into my limit and l like hot.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks and sounds good!  I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## venture (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks great!  You are a brave man.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 14, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Man this looks hot i love it .i see you need protection  but you  your young helper manage with out good for here




I am just a a wimp africameat. I was fine except when cutting and deseeding them peppers.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 15, 2011)

Fishwrestler said:


> . Got rubber gloves but forgot to get a mask so we improvised. Don't Laugh!


Sorry Fish, But I laughed..... a lot...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The sauce looks good and hot. Nice work!

 I got a small crop of hot hungarians that I might do up the same way. the recipe sounds good.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 15, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Looks good is it a bit hot???????????







Fishwrestler said:


> Nay ! kids stuff
> 
> LOL




Sure


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not worried about the front end, it's the back end that scares me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd


----------



## hurriken (Sep 3, 2011)

I was given some peppers, what they all are I don't know, I was wondering if this recipe would work. I hate to waste them.

I know some of these are hab's.







Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry to hot for me...but it does look good..nice job. Anything that I have to wear a mask and gloves to handle I am not in...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2011)

I like hot, but it has to have flavor too.

I don't want to just blister my tongue.


----------



## roller (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry to hot for me...but it does look good..nice job. Anything that I have to wear a mask and gloves to handle I am not in...


----------



## nakom (Sep 5, 2011)

Tried it today using cyan peppers because i like the tast better.  I added about 40 cyan peppers and 1 Ghost pepper (Bhut Jolokia) for heat.  I also used cider vinigar and I think that was a mistake.  It tastes ok but i dont know what it is missing. 

I will post a qview.

thx

Nick


----------



## point blank (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks great, but I may need to tame it down some.  How do you store it and how long does it last?


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks awesome!!! I'm gonna try this this weekend. Did you strain it and let it sit for a while to marry all the flavors  ?


----------



## hooligan8403 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wondered what I could add to a hab sauce to mild it down without taking away the color. I hadnt thought to use carrots. is there a carrot flavor to the sauce or is it just for color and to knock down the concentration of hab heat. Im thinking of trying this but adding mangoes as well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2011)

Hooligan8403 said:


> I wondered what I could add to a hab sauce to mild it down without taking away the color. I hadnt thought to use carrots. is there a carrot flavor to the sauce or is it just for color and to knock down the concentration of hab heat. Im thinking of trying this but adding mangoes as well.


Hey bro, The carrots add sweetness and depth, the Mango will work and there is a great Hab sauce from the West Indies called Matouk's that uses ripe Papaya...This is the direction I am thinking about going...with one addition...Since I don't mind the black specks, I will be adding some ground Sichuan Pepper...It is used through out Sichuan Provence to partially NUMB the tongue and mouth so the heat can be tamed but the flavor still comes through...Cool Stuff (pun intented)...JJ


----------



## hooligan8403 (Oct 27, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Hey bro, The carrots add sweetness and depth, the Mango will work and there is a great Hab sauce from the West Indies called Matouk's that uses ripe Papaya...This is the direction I am thinking about going...with one addition...Since I don't mind the black specks, I will be adding some ground Sichuan Pepper...It is used through out Sichuan Provence to partially NUMB the tongue and mouth so the heat can be tamed but the flavor still comes through...Cool Stuff (pun intented)...JJ


Yeah Im not to worried about the black specks. Look is important in my final food but for flavor im willing to sacrifice some aesthetic value. Im going to have to look more into the mango and papaya route as well. Iv always enjoyed the mix.


----------



## smokejunkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking good!

I am a pepper fool myself. I use a similar recipe, but add some lime juice, fresh mango, and fresh peaches after it cools and blend then strain to perfection. I call it "Meyer's Fire." Can't get enough of it!


----------



## jaybone (Mar 20, 2013)

The reds look like scotch bonnets (supper hot).  The small slenders look like tabasco or thai peppers (hot) and the large peppers look like anaheims (mild) ?


----------

